# Texturen von Steinen oder Marmor oder sowas?



## LordXtra (24. Juni 2001)

Hi zusammen,
ich baue grade an einer Clanpage. Das ganze wollte ich recht mystisch gestalten und finde einfach keine "Mystische" Textur 
Ich habe einen Torbogen erstellt, der nur noch darauf wartet eine Haut zu bekommen.
Weiß jemand wie ich so eine Textur am besten erstellen könnte?


----------



## Scalé (24. Juni 2001)

schau mal ob das hilft.
http://www.laux-privat.de/AK/stonetut/stonetut.html
ich hatte nochirgendwo ein gutes gesehen. hmm mal suchen


----------



## stiffy (26. Juni 2001)

http://www.phong.com/tutorials/newstone/   <- find ich sieht besser aus


----------

